# A maior acumulação de neve registada na Serra da estrela



## Rainy (13 Fev 2011 às 14:50)

Gostava de saber quando se registaram as maiores acumulações de neve na serra.
E a sua altura máx desde que se faz registos meteorológicos!


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Fev 2011 às 15:41)

A maior acumulação não sei, mas em Fevereiro de 2009 assisti com os meus próprios olhos acumulações com pelo menos 3 metros nalguns locais:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/serra-da-estrela-11-02-09-13-02-09-a-3118.html


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2011 às 17:06)

Penso que seja complicado ter-se certezas de tal coisa, mas possivelmente os maiores recordes devem ter sido nos anos 60 e 70 que foram anos frios e muito húmidos, quando a torre era ocupada e continha a estação meteorológica talvez fosse possível saber-se isso pois estava lá sempre um observador, mas desde que foi abandonada os registos deixaram de se fazer, logo estamos há procura de uma agulha num palheiro.


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2011 às 21:26)

Por ser uma montanha perto do mar e facilmente influenciada por sistemas depressionarios no Inverno, a Serra da Estrela terá condições, a meu ver, para ter records de acumulação de neve entre os 3 e os 5m...

Como é uma montanha situada praticamente a uma latitude subtropical ( 40ºN) , a interacção entre as perturbações da frente polar com o ambiente relativamente energetico nestas latitudes causa com alguma frequencia episodios de precipitação extrema, que no caso de haver algum frio em altura pode causar grandes nevões...mas o grande senão é que tais episodios são regularmente curtos e efemeros pois tambem é comum haver periodos quentes no Inverno ás nossas latitudes.


----------



## Fil (13 Fev 2011 às 23:39)

Atendendo só aos últimos tempos, já li que houve grandes acumulações no inverno de 1995/1996. 



stormy disse:


> Por ser uma montanha perto do mar e facilmente influenciada por sistemas depressionarios no Inverno, a Serra da Estrela terá condições, a meu ver, para ter records de acumulação de neve entre os 3 e os 5m...



De certeza que a Serra da Estrela já caíram bem mais de 5 m. Se até aqui perto se atingiram espessuras de 8 m em finais de Fevereiro de 1956... E a zona da Serra da Estrela é bem mais alta e pluviosa. A 1600 m as Penhas da Saúde têm uma média de 1200 mm nos 3 meses invernais.


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2011 às 23:41)

Fil disse:


> Atendendo só aos últimos tempos, já li que houve grandes acumulações no inverno de 1995/1996.
> 
> 
> 
> De certeza que a Serra da Estrela já caíram bem mais de 5 m. Se até aqui perto se atingiram espessuras de 8 m em finais de Fevereiro de 1956... E a zona da Serra da Estrela é bem mais alta e pluviosa. A 1600 m as Penhas da Saúde têm uma média de 1200 mm nos 3 meses invernais.



Eu não digo que não, mas o problemas da Serra da Estrela (em especial os seus pontos mais alatos) é o vento e isso dificulta a acumulação!


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2011 às 01:38)

Embora não tenha a certeza absoluta da data, penso que terá sido em 1997, Janeiro, que caiu um nevão de mais de 5 metros. Eu fui lá bastantes dias depois  (3\4 semanas?) e ainda assisti a mais de 4 metros de neve depositada, isto é compactada. Estava um dia de céu limpo...
A estrada ainda estava a ser desimpedida mesmo no inicio da estação de esqui, sendo que todos os edifícios estavam aí cobertos até ao telhado. E na torre o panorama era ainda pior segundo o que me disseram. A neve de tão compacta e tão alta demorava muito a ser retirada.
Para me deslocar deixei o automóvel cerca de 2 km antes da estação de esqui (vindo de Seia) e fui directo para ali pelo manto de neve, a cortar caminho pela montanha, com grande espessura - nada de rochas, nada de valas, apenas neve e mais neve.
Os lojistas na altura clamaram bem alto a sua revolta pelo facto de não terem acesso aos edifícios da torre por várias semanas - perderam a maior parte dos perecíveis que ali tinham para vender...


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2011 às 09:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Embora não tenha a certeza absoluta da data, penso que terá sido em 1997, Janeiro, que caiu um nevão de mais de 5 metros. Eu fui lá bastantes dias depois  (3\4 semanas?) e ainda assisti a mais de 4 metros de neve depositada, isto é compactada. Estava um dia de céu limpo...
> A estrada ainda estava a ser desimpedida mesmo no inicio da estação de esqui, sendo que todos os edifícios estavam aí cobertos até ao telhado. E na torre o panorama era ainda pior segundo o que me disseram. A neve de tão compacta e tão alta demorava muito a ser retirada.
> Para me deslocar deixei o automóvel cerca de 2 km antes da estação de esqui (vindo de Seia) e fui directo para ali pelo manto de neve, a cortar caminho pela montanha, com grande espessura - nada de rochas, nada de valas, apenas neve e mais neve.
> Os lojistas na altura clamaram bem alto a sua revolta pelo facto de não terem acesso aos edifícios da torre por várias semanas - perderam a maior parte dos perecíveis que ali tinham para vender...



Penso que terá sido em Janeiro de 97 que terá caído um nevão na zona da Guarda que foi bastante falado, tendo paralisado completamente a cidade e as zonas envolventes mesmo a cotas ditas médias. Se os registos forem efectivamente coincidentes, imagino que a acumulação na zona da Torre tenha sido nesses dias absolutamente espectacular.


----------



## tclor (14 Fev 2011 às 14:32)

Rainy disse:


> Gostava de saber quando se registaram as maiores acumulações de neve na serra.
> E a sua altura máx desde que se faz registos meteorológicos!



Não faço ideia da altura máxima atingida pela neve na Serra, desde que há registos. Sei, contudo, que há pouco mais de 40 anos ainda era frequente ver alguma neve acumulada em alguns pontos da Serra, durante o mês de Agosto.

Um dos maiores nevões de que me lembro nos últimos 20 anos em Loriga, até porque tenho fotografias, foi o que caiu no inverno de 1993/94. Muitos carros ficaram autenticamente "soterrados" pela neve que teve de ser retirada com pás.


----------



## iceworld (14 Fev 2011 às 16:31)

tclor disse:


> Não faço ideia da altura máxima atingida pela neve na Serra, desde que há registos. Sei, contudo, que há pouco mais de 40 anos ainda era frequente ver alguma neve acumulada em alguns pontos da Serra, durante o mês de Agosto.
> 
> Um dos maiores nevões de que me lembro nos últimos 20 anos em Loriga, até porque tenho fotografias, foi o que caiu no inverno de 1993/94. Muitos carros ficaram autenticamente "soterrados" pela neve que teve de ser retirada com pás.



Eu gostava era de ver essas fotos...


----------



## Norther (15 Fev 2011 às 21:01)

Fonte chefe do centro limpeza de neve que está la à 20 anos disse que o ano que viu a Serra com mais neve foi em 1996 com 5 metros e tiveram muita dificuldade em passar pelo tunel que fica na estrada a caminho da torre, estava subterrada


----------



## Norther (15 Fev 2011 às 21:35)

Fotos de Maio de 1996
Em Maio com esta neve no solo a 1600 metros é porque foi um grande inverno













podem ver aqui
http://webx.ubi.pt/~acpombo/tortosendo/serra_1.htm


----------



## Rainy (15 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

Bem, imagino Agosto, ou então houve enxurrada devido ao derretimento


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2011 às 00:48)

actioman disse:


> Eu não digo que não, mas o problemas da Serra da Estrela (em especial os seus pontos mais alatos) é o vento e isso dificulta a acumulação!



Em teoria o vento até ajudaria a neve a acumular-se mais em certos sítios, é o que em inglês se chama de _snow drift_ ou _ventisquero_ em espanhol. 

Esta foto é do inverno de 1996:






Estas duas são mais recentes mas não sei de que ano ao certo:


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 01:20)

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2011 às 01:27)

Impressionante, a nossa Pequena Serra da Estrela também consegue nevões fantásticos


----------



## Knyght (16 Fev 2011 às 02:18)

Isso foi muita neve mesmo!


----------



## tclor (13 Mar 2011 às 18:26)

iceworld disse:


> Eu gostava era de ver essas fotos...







Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Talvez a qualidade das imagens não seja a melhor...  Estas fotos foram tiradas em dias diferentes, após o nevão. Tenho outras interessantes, mas são mais pessoais.

Foi no dia 4/2/1994 e permaneceu neve no solo durante 7 dias.


----------



## Snark (18 Mar 2011 às 21:45)

Precioso, impresionante 1996


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2015 às 19:35)

Vou deixar aqui umas fotos , que tirei dia 16 Fevereiro 2014 .
Belas paredes de neve!


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2015 às 20:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vou deixar aqui umas fotos , que tirei dia 16 Fevereiro 2014 .
> Belas paredes de neve!



Incrível, embora isto aconteça bastantes anos, nunca deixamos de nos espantar com esta acumulação. Três a quatro metros de taludes de neve, as pessoas andam pelos telhados .

Fotos excelentes!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2015 às 22:43)

Alguém sabe qual é a altura dos postes(para medir a altura de neve), que estão no cruzamento da torre?


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2015 às 15:56)

E eu a pensar que aqui nos Pirenéus é que se via neve a sério... Essas imagens da Estrela são deveras  Que grandes nevões!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Fev 2015 às 16:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Alguém sabe qual é a altura dos postes(para medir a altura de neve), que estão no cruzamento da torre?



Tento como bitola as pessoas que vão passando junto aos postes:
+/- 1,70m por homem
Os postes fazem uns 3 homem de altura.

Deve estar muito próximo dos 5m a altura dos postes


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2015 às 17:25)

Realmente grandes fotografias! 

Não tenho fotos, mas se a memória não me falha, estive lá uns dias depois desse nevão de 1996. E do que me recordo a altura da neve na torre era semelhante à que é apresentada nas belas fotos que o João Paulo aqui deixou agora!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2015 às 22:11)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Tento como bitola as pessoas que vão passando junto aos postes:
> +/- 1,70m por homem
> Os postes fazem uns 3 homem de altura.
> 
> Deve estar muito próximo dos 5m a altura dos postes



Então na 3º foto, aquele muro de neve tem mais de 5m!


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2015 às 00:32)

Mas atenção que na maior parte das vezes não é a acumulação real, caída do céu :-) essas zonas é onde se acumula mais neve derivado aos ventos fortes empurrarem a neve do planalto e porque existem já belos morros, como na Torre acumular junto as casas, estes são Invernos que eu considero normais porque desde pequeno que me lembro assim, este ano não tem estas paredes...

No ano passado por esta altura avia o dobro da neve, mas mais no planalto da Torre 

17-02-2014





https://www.facebook.com/nunobaptis...01544136218.1073741844.100000391363889&type=3

depois a 6 de Julho 2014 ainda grandes blocos de gelo, ja não tinha este prazer, também porque o verão ia fresco :-)


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2022 às 19:33)

Quando era miúdo, o meu pai tinha no carro um folheto da Região de Turismo da Serra da Estrela — de 1974 — e que foi, certamente, o responsável pelo início do meu fascínio pelo elemento branco, já que tinha algumas fotografias verdadeiramente brutais da serra pintada de branco.

Esta Páscoa andei lá por casa dos meus pais à procura do folheto e encontrei-o! Velhinho, muito manuseado — por mim  — mas ainda em condições decentes para umas fotos 

De todas as fotos que contém, há uma em particular, à saída da Torre, que mostra acumulados absolutamente incríveis, especialmente do lado direito da estrada. Pelas minhas estimativas, aquela parede terá uns 7 ou 8 metros de altura. Mesmo havendo a possibilidade de parte ser neve depositada pelo vento, é uma imagem deveras impressionante 

Cá está:





E uma imagem do mesmo sítio, em 2021:





Belos tempos


----------



## Norther (30 Abr 2022 às 06:53)

Bela foto, esses eram invernos brutais, invernos com muita precipitação e sempre de neve acima dos 1700 m, penso que já não os vamos ver mais.


----------



## Thomar (5 Mai 2022 às 19:55)

Só agora dei com este tópico.
Eu tenho 50 anos e o meu pai é natural do Paúl, uma pequena vila que fica na parte sul do concelho da Covilhã.
Eu desde os anos 70 que frequento a Serra da Estrela e lembro-me de grandes nevões e dos piqueniques na nave de Santo António e olhando para essas fotos do folheto, lembro-me perfeitamente dessa foto do autocarro (julgo que também havia em postal) e eu também passeei nos telhados na Torre. E a emoção que era passar naquele pequeno túnel cheio de estalactites de gelo, era sinal que já faltava pouco para chegar à Torre.
Ai que Saudades...


----------

